# Trainers in Gaithersburg, MD



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking for a good trainer for a first time dog&GSD owner in the area of Gaithersburg, MD. Best would be someone experienced with large/working dogs. The dog has no issues but the owner is a novice dog owner.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nancy, owner of Dog Sense. http://www.dogsenseunlimited.com

She is a GSD owner herself.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you.
This must be a great place as I received several recommendations for it.


----------



## TonyC (Feb 5, 2007)

You may also want to consider Karen Decker of P.U.P.S. Her classes are just up RT 108 in Clarksville.

http://www.pupsdogobediencetraining.com


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

also second Karen Decker... my shepherd is enrolled in her class now... doing wonderfully!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Board member G-Burg works at a training facility - she herself does a super job with her own dogs - it may be the same one initially recommended, as the owner's name is Nancy....dunno for sure though!

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yes, this is the same place.. And I spoke at length with Rebels friend.. We've signed her up for classes!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the help.
They have signed up for classes and the dog is doing great in her new home!


----------

